# Recommend a Wifi router with good range



## Akira (Oct 8, 2015)

I already have a modem, on an Airtel Broadband connection. My budget is* Rs. 2k max*. The area of the floor I need the router on is around *2500 sqft*. I tried a Tenda FH330 with 4 external antennae, but it's WAN port was faulty, so had to return it. 

I don't need dual band, or USB. But a stable connection without constant drops outside 30ft is a must.

There are a lot of choices, but need help finalising one:

1. Dlink DSL-2750U
2. TPL W8968(though I have heard a few complaints, like dummy antennae?)
3. DLink DIR 605L
4. DLink DIR 615
5. Netgear JWNR2010

Any more? Again, range and stability of connection is priority.


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2015)

how about getting a good router and a range extender instead of a single device ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 8, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about getting a good router and a range extender instead of a single device ?



No extenders halve the base speed.

OP get 2*TP Link 841N
Flash ddwrt on it
Set it into bridge mode and place them at 2 corners of your house.
Wire them with cat cables.

841N go on sale frequently on Amazon for ₹790.


----------



## Akira (Oct 8, 2015)

topgear said:


> how about getting a good router and a range extender instead of a single device ?


Well, ofcourse, that's what I'll have to do if the base router doesn't suffice. But what's your suggestion for a good router with range, stability, reliability? I'd rather not buy a repeater until needed.





kunalgujarathi said:


> No extenders halve the base speed.
> 
> OP get 2*TP Link 841N
> Flash ddwrt on it
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep it in mind. Any other suggestions, the best choice among the single working routers I enlisted in my OP or maybe something new?
PS: I have actually tried TP link  wr841n before. The speeds drop about 10-15ft, and network is about 30ft. Though 2 of them will do the trick.


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 8, 2015)

Last month i bought Netgear WNR614 N300 Wi-Fi Router (White) come with two antenas from amazon this is my first experience using wifi rounter its working flawless giving good signal around the corner when i placed it middle of the house... mine is three stire building no signal drops... setup is easy.


----------



## Akira (Oct 9, 2015)

u4upendra said:


> Last month i bought Netgear WNR614 N300 Wi-Fi Router (White) come with two antenas from amazon this is my first experience using wifi rounter its working flawless giving good signal around the corner when i placed it middle of the house... mine is three stire building no signal drops... setup is easy.



Thanks for the suggestion. However, it's coverage is a bit limited.

- - - Updated - - -

Any suggestions on my list? I plan to buy it either during the Big billion sale or when Amazon drops its prices.


----------

